
Why Systolic Architectures? (1982) [pdf] - strmpnk
http://www.eecs.harvard.edu/~htk/publication/1982-kung-why-systolic-architecture.pdf
======
ncmncm
I have long wondered about systolic arrays. It used to be hard to find out
much about them because they were almost always military.

~~~
pkaye
I believe the Google TPUs using systolic array architecture.

~~~
amelius
It seems that systolic arrays trade flexibility for performance. This makes me
wonder in what way TPUs are less flexible than GPUs.

